# Funny things hedgies do :)



## strawberryfields

Rocko certainly has himself a sense of humor. I swear he thinks it's funny to get all snuggly with me while I watch TV, only to look down and find that he's left me a stinky "gift" and has abandoned me for the blanket next to me. 

He also really enjoys entertaining me by running Figure 8's when he's excited about something. I peeled a blueberry and gave it to him the other day. It was the first time he ever ate a blueberry, and he just started running in circles! I wasn't sure what to think, but he was making happy whistling noises and he came back to me, sniffing around as if to say, "Okay, that was great, I want another!" He also does this sometimes after anointing, which makes for a very funny show.

Of course, he also has things he finds funny which I'm not at all amused by, such as his love for pooping in his food dish. I have to check several times a day to make sure he hasn't used his food bowl as a potty, and I find myself cleaning it pretty often. He knows exactly what he's doing, too, because he pushes all his kibble to the other side of the bowl before doing it!

When I decided to get a hedgie, I had no idea how intelligent they were or how charming their little personalities can be. After having Rocko only a short period of time, I'm amazed at his silly little personality traits. Even the messy ones :lol: 

Any other funny hedgies out there?


----------



## Shelbys Mom

Of course he abandoned you after leaving you the "Gift"....
You smelled funny! lol jk

One of mine use to poop in her food bowl.
Now she comes out to eat then takes a nap IN her food bowl! just curls right up in it. :? 

I think she's just being lazy.
Because she will wake up after her nap in the bowl and eat some more and then...


Take another nap! In the food bowl.

So you see she's just saving her much needed energy.
She could of use up a lot of energy walking the 1.5 feet to her food! :roll: 

Hedgies are so silly, And amazing at the same time!


----------



## hedgielover

My favourite silly thing Quigley does is something we call the blanket monster. 

When he's a blanket monster he drapes his fleece blanky over himself so that he is completely covered and runs around his playpen like that. playing with toys and eating his food. It's so funny to watch. Even better is when I take the blanket away and he uses an egg carton instead. Sometimes even with the blanket in the playpen he prefers the egg carton. Picture a hedgehog running all over, sleeping and eating with an egg carton upside down over his back (protecting him!) lol. Sometimes he'll flip it over and then nap in it. We call this the cheese burger because he looks just like a fast food container.


----------



## xsarahjox

Ivan likes to pounce on my hair. I'll be sitting on the couch holding him in my lap and he'll slowly make his way up onto my shoulder. If I look at him, he'll freeze in place... like I won't be able to see him if he's not moving. :roll: Once he gets to my shoulder, he waits until I'm not looking and then he'll pounce on my hair and chew on it. Every time I look at him he stops and waits until I'm not looking and then he'll pounce again.

He's so funny... he'll do this as long as I let it go on. I guess that my hair is yummy.


----------



## Pickles90

When Harvey is running on his wheel in his playpen or cage and I'm watching he always forgets I'm there and freezes very suddenly when I move or make a noise (often ends up nearly falling of the wheel) he stays completey still staring at me until I say "its ok its only me", he starts running straight away and forgets I'm there again and the whole process is repeated the next time I move. Its sweet the way my voice comforts him though!


----------



## _gatecrasher_

Olive will:

- After leaving a 'surprise' in her blankie on my lap she'll run up on my shoulder

- When running on her wheel, she'll hop off every few seconds, check on certain things in her cage (usually walks over to her house door, peeks inside, makes sure her food/water bowls are ok) and then hops back on and continues along. 

- If I get up in the middle of the night to pee and she's out and about I'll walk over and stick my finger through the bars of her cage. She'll trot right over and give me a little chomp, but it's a little friendly, gentle, hello-type chomp.


----------



## krbshappy71

Riley chirps when he hears me talking while I'm playing my online game. If I show him his favorite pouch he crawls right in and sleeps on my lap in it. Now he has started chirping while on my lap, I'm playing the game, so I put my hand in the pouch and lay it on him, rubbing his tummy. My bf teases me that eventually I wont even play the game, I'll just have the headset on talking and rubbing a hedgie tummy instead.  

Riley also loves my hair, but he's too rough, I'll be bald if I keep letting him root in it.

I have not gotten to see them play but their toys are moved in the mornings to all different places so I'm assuming they are playing.


----------



## jopenguin

Yesterday's bonding session ended up with with me holding Ender in my left hand on my stomach while trying to play on the laptop with the right hand. He'd had his session with my mom and was trying to get comfortable on the couch next to my leg. I guess it was a bad day for that b/c I looked down and he was staring up at me and huffing a little. 

I took it to mean "I can't get comfy mom and I don't like it" so I picked him up and did the left hand/tummy thing. He went right to sleep. Soo sweet.


----------



## Brego_mellon_nin

I don't have a story since I don't have a hedgie yet, but OMG I can't wait till I get my own when I hear your stories


----------



## wampa_bait

ill take rataxus out to bond and such and i like to lay on my side and play on the laptop while she plays in the blankets on my bed when shes done exporing she will curl up and fall asleep in my armpit...every time lol


----------



## gml

Vern, who we just lost a week or so ago, had a teddy. There was no other word for it. We got him a red catnip mouse for his cage, and no matter where we hid it after a cleaning, within a day or so, it was back in his igloo with him, curled up among his blankies. We never saw him actually move it, but even if we took it out again, he would move it back overnight.


----------



## krbshappy71

Aww, that's precious, gml. Sorry for your loss but maybe your next one will appreciate the snuggly as well.


----------



## Stephanie76

Gml- I am sorry for your loss as it sounds like you had a very cuteand loving hedgie. My thoughts are with you. 


A funny thing Pequop likes to do is bite my jewelry... while it is still on me!!! :shock: In the early mornings, I snag her for some "exploring" time and lay her on my tummy. She goes straight for my belly button ring!!! Then she gnaws on that bit (ouchie!!!) and makes her way up to my neck and starts munching on my earring studs (which are 100% silver as I have an allergic reaction to nickel/fake metals) and can I hear her purring and whiffling right in my ear. :lol: I only let this last so long, but I just find it hilarious that I have a magnetic hedgie!


----------



## aubreeleighton

*Hensley*

My baby hedgie decided to climb into my hoodie from my sleeve! She thought it was the greatest thing to climb around my sleeve and my tummy.


----------



## Meagan

Max anointed so hard with something the other night that he found on the ground that he fell over and I caught a picture of the whole thing and thought I would share


----------



## Shady

My Dizzy will play peek-a-boo with my mom. I'll let him sit on my stomach with my hand for support (I'm rather rotund so he tends to slide). He'll peek of my hand at my mom them she'll make a face at him and he'll pop back down for a few seconds.


----------



## deftones




----------



## TikkiLink

Has anyone else's hedgie ever anointed with your breath?

My girl will stick her face up and sniff mine or my fiance's breath if she's on our lap, and when she's in her cage I see her sniffing the air toward me when I get close and talk to her.

But one night my fiance had been eating fruit Tic-Tacs and he was holding her and talking to her and she started sniffing his breath and anointed with it! It was so funny!


----------



## deftones

Any time I pick Macey up out of her cage, when I put her back in, she has to go eat some kibbel. Every time. No matter if I just pick her up real quick to say hello and set her down or if I take her out for snuggles. Without fail, she heads straight for her kibble dish and will munch on a few pieces and then go lay down.


----------



## Shady

deftones said:


> Any time I pick Macey up out of her cage, when I put her back in, she has to go eat some kibbel. Every time. No matter if I just pick her up real quick to say hello and set her down or if I take her out for snuggles. Without fail, she heads straight for her kibble dish and will munch on a few pieces and then go lay down.


Mine does the same thing, except he goes straight for his wheel. He could be out running around for a couple hours and he'll still head straight for the wheel.


----------



## Smithc63

Britney likes to poop in the tub


----------



## miss bunny18

Whenever me or my bf walk into Penelope's room at night to take her out to play and shes running on her wheel, she'll freeze and stare at us:lol: its the funniest thing to watch!
She has also compeltely splayed out on my tummy and taken a nap.
She is also a jewelry chomping culprit! I saw other posts that say their hedgies do this too! When im holding Penelope she always finds my pandora braclet and nibbles on the beads:roll:
All in all shea a very silly hedgie and I would love to create a thread for her antics ;p


----------



## miss bunny18

Oh and a note she freezes when we turn the lights on*


----------



## lilythehedgie

Whenever I'm holding Lily and I have a blanket on my lap, she'll crawl under it and start exploring. She'll crawl all over my legs and up to my shoulder. It's so funny because you just see this little bulge squirming around under a blanket until her little head pops out of the edge. :lol:


----------



## NewHedgie

Missy likes to run around everywhere with a toilet paper tube on her head. 
I also cannot get her to stop using me as a litter box. It's only me, too. No one else in my family has this problem with her. I guess I just smell like a litter box to her lol. :roll: 
The only other thing she uses as a litter box is her wheel, which I end up having to clean almost everyday or else she refuses to run in it. Oh well I'm happy to do anything for Missy. :roll:


----------



## Melanie G.

When Gretta is mad, she will have a tantrum and toss everything in her cage around and flip what she can with her nose. I try not to laugh at her when she does this, but I usually can't help it.
When I turn off the lights at night, I go and brush my teeth. Lucy will come out of her house and wait in the same corner. I go and peek on them before I go to bed and I always find Lucy waiting for me- I let her sniff my hand and we have a little snuggle. It is so adorable.


----------



## turcturcturc

My hedgehog Simba does this extremely lazy water drinking habit where he lays in his hut completely covered in blanket and he will lift his hut up with his face and reach out just enough to reach his water bottle on the side of his cage. Reminds me of a turtle :lol: . Even if you push his hut to the opposite side of the cage he will bring it back over time just so he can drink water without coming out of his comfy sleeping spot during the daytime. And obviously if I "catch" him drinking by walking by he will pull right back under his hut. SO lazy! But so cute!


----------



## shinydistraction

When she's out for play time Nico must make sure that everything is safe by attacking my jeans until she's sure they're dead. Never mind that I'm wearing them. I'll sit in her play pen with her and she'll grab the cuff of my pant leg or a wrinkle in my jeans and tug and shake her little head until she's satisfied. Doesn't even anoint with it. 

When it's dinner time she likes to put both front feet in her dish and lean her little chest against the rim while sitting on her rump. She looks like a lazy little fat kid!

And finally, when it's time to go back to her cage, she has to do inventory. She'll check her bowls, run under her wheel and finally into her igloo. She's my little weirdo and I love her!


----------



## vulpine

Lion tends to race around her playpen in circles pushing her ping pong ball with her nose. She does this until she tires herself out. Seriously, fuzzbutt, you should've been in FIFA 2014 haha.

Eventually Dandelion finishes up her soccer practice and rolls around with her toilet paper tubes. She digs through it for a good fifteen minutes and then manages to fall asleep with her middle in the tube, head out on one side and feet out of the other, sprawled out like a starfish.
Needless to say, it's much easier to unroll the tube than try to coerce her to come out.

And normally she won't want to sleep on the blanket in my lap and moves to my elbow, face resting on my arm or nose pressed up to the crook. I essentially don't move that arm for a good hour or however long it takes her to switch positions in fear of waking her up. Needless to say I'm typing this with one hand. :lol:


----------



## Lancelot & the Royal Pets

Brego_mellon_nin said:


> I don't have a story since I don't have a hedgie yet, but OMG I can't wait till I get my own when I hear your stories


I got my hedgehog Lancelot 2 weeks ago and he is the sweetest and he is so cute!!! who are you getting yours from??


----------



## SquirtleSquirt

Please check the date of the thread before posting!


----------

